# What kinda power do I need for these 15" SoundStreams?



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've had these SoundStream SPL 15 subs in storage forever and I really want to bump them for a while before selling them.

Was saving my SoundStream D200 amp but I think it's much too small... just put that up on ebay (hint hint )

I have a Phoenix Gold MS-275... would that have enough power? I'd really like to keep the amp period-correct to the subs but that's all I have left for bigger amps.

Thoughts?


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

They don't say on the bottom sticker? I'd feed them 300 a piece and see what happens, then up the power if they seem to dig it.


----------



## SaturnSL1 (Jun 27, 2011)

And no, I personally don't think a M-275 would cut the mustard for these babies lol


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

I have a Kenwood kac-x401m, should be around the same era.


----------

